# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wijnja (Hoogeveen)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wijnja

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk de Kastanje, Hoogeveen

Adres: van Limburg Stirumstraat 140, Hoogeveen

Website: www.dekastanjehuisartsen.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wijnja*

----------

